# Rod set up



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I went to gander not too long ago. I bought one of their medium action 6'6 guide series rods and I believe its the GSX 40 reel, I'll check later. It holds 235 yards of 10 pound test, sort of a big reel. I'm not quite sure if it's _too_ big for the rod but it feels ok. Very smooth action. I know its possible to catch big fish with light tackle, I've done it. However, it's not the ideal trolling rod set up or the proper rig for huge lures. I was hoping someone could give me some ideas on what it is I should be looking for. I absolutely loathe baitcasting gear, a few mishaps awhile back and I will never touch them again. This leaves spinning outfits. Action, length, reel capacity with weights. I would prefer nothing over 14 pound test if at all possible.


----------

